# Removing GE dishwasher door panel



## jmon

Are you referring to something like this repair clinic video: You can forward to the bezel part.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs5XqbhK2FI

There are a couple great appliance techs that frequent this forum, please wait for hardwareman or fixer they would know for sure. Thanks.


----------



## hardwareman

it actually simple if you know what to do. You will need to remove the entire door. you may have to slide the dishwasher forward out of the cabinet a few inches. Turn off power, remove bottom toe panel. Find the small door wire connector and unplug it, remove the door cables from the hinge and now you can pull straight up on the door to completely remove it from the dishwasher. Remove a screw from each hinge and remove the hinge. Now you will see 2 screws that holds the door panel to the door. Remove the door panel, remove the control cove by lifting up and off.


----------



## chitownken

Thanks a lot guys, that was just what I needed.


----------



## jmon

Your welcome. Hope you get it up and running soon.


----------

